# Ghrp-6



## ripsid (Mar 12, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]I have decided to research GHRP-6. How much can I expect to gain from that alone? [/FONT]


----------



## LabpeRep (Mar 12, 2012)

you may want to checkout some ghrp 6 log in our sub forum
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...urghs-peptide-log-ghrp6-cjc-1295-w-o-dac.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/156579-ghrp-6-cjc-1295-without-dac-log.html


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

ripsid said:


> [FONT=&#23435]I have decided to research GHRP-6. How much can I expect to gain from that alone? [/FONT]


 
It's really going to depend on the individual. As labpe stated, check out some of the logs currently running in our area. 

I will say that 600mcg's per day seems to be the sweet spot in regards to it's anabolic effects, and you will want to pair the GHRP with a GHRH like mod grf (cjc 1295 w/out dac) to get the most out of it. 

Diet is really going to play a huge roll in regards to your gains. As it always does.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 13, 2012)

Add cjc-1295 NO DAC with it as cjc will make the ghrp-6 sronger.ghrp-6 by itsself isnt very strong.It will take a while to see anything as in proliferation effects.Its best to stay on for 6 month to a year.I dont plan on comming off.


----------



## nertrue (Apr 24, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Add cjc-1295 NO DAC with it as cjc will make the ghrp-6 sronger.ghrp-6 by itsself isnt very strong.It will take a while to see anything as in proliferation effects.Its best to stay on for 6 month to a year.I dont plan on comming off.



Good choice,bro


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 24, 2012)

yes the cjc1295 w/o dac and ghpr-6 is the way to go i'm getting it asap the poor man's hgh and not much fakes out there at all so cheap to produce and it won't shut your natural GH down like HGH will ahhh see good choice and you can afford to run this for 6 moths to 1 year and not be broke lol but not really  this is the new way to go for poor people like myself


----------



## colochine (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice Kirk! When you going to start?


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 24, 2012)

asaperdaper really soon I wish I went with a dif company then I did but I heard good things about them so i'm still stoked bro and doing it on ASS and off hahahhaha can't wait!!!! And I'm doing sarms for the first time coming off well first time on ostra  but that's awhile away now went from 145lbs to 167lbs in 5 weeks bro and hunger is throught the roof bro EQ but um i say 9 more weeks to go.  I use to be 180lbs and fell off got married and moved then I looked at myself  and was like this ain't me bro so went on I get nice looking anyway always cut up you know good gens   but AAS and pep are my new thing I will only be doing one more cycle after this one  . I wish I never stopped working out lost alot of size and strength but all coming back,  I would be massive by now though if I never stopped working out ahhhh 7 months bro thats a long time.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 24, 2012)

GHRP should be stacked with insulin for the absolute best results, not a GHRH or a ghrelin mimic.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh ya twist slin and a gh releaser is the most anabolic you can get.Im on it myself and love it.They go hand and hand.


----------



## Kingsli (Aug 14, 2012)

It's very good,how is your result?


----------

